# HeretEK-An EK Vulture build



## B NEGATIVE (Feb 16, 2015)

Welcome one and all to a project I have running concurrently with IDORU,a build for the EK mod off event using their not to be released EK Vulture enclosure!

The event!






The case in all its glory!






Word dont do justice,its 3mm construction is overkill but damn its lovely!





















Lots of room internally for ITX.






360 mount and the slim slotloader optical bay.






Behind the tray lies the SSD/HDD area and cable management,plenty of room to hide the 'uglies' if extensions are your thing.






The EK PE 360 rad that i will be using...






...and the 1850 Vardars that will be mounted on them
















Since this is a mod-off....maybe this will indicate what kind of mod im doing.....




I hope the 360 is enough........​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Feb 20, 2015)

BLOCKS FOR THE BLOCK GOD!

The GPU blocks that will be used,a pair of 290's will be going into this one....































I bet you are looking at this now thinking...."Not a lot of rad for those...." Well,this is also an experiment after seeing a few Sli rigs with OC'ed CPU's with minimal rad face.
The cards wont be OC'd but the CPU most definitely will be!

Dont worry,modding and paint start very soon for those with the itch.​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Feb 27, 2015)

The main hardware is all sorted which left me wondering what PSU to use,I asked Be Quiet again as their PSU's have always been solid performers for me,I like them so much that im on my 6th one.
To my joy they said yes!
So its my pleasure to say the BeQuiet will be sponsoring the PSU for this build and the PSU and fans for IDORU!

I went with PowerZone 1000w,that will be plenty for a x99 sli rig and watercooling.

http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/384

Thanks Be Quiet UK!


























The all important spec sticker.






After the happiness of that,some modding broke out.

I have chopped the side panel with an EK logo,this will be meshed over and lit from behind.






And I started on the back panel..





















still needs the screw holes drilled and the cutout for the removable tray done but....






The removable tray,a spare part from Lian Li.












Next up is mount the tray and clear out all the unused parts in the case.

3mm Alu......the jigsaw loves it!​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Mar 17, 2015)

I gots me some new hardware!






Wait a minute.....this is not a 2011.....






Ah...wait....there it is....






Its not about the size they say.....how can this be? I haz proof this is not so....






And the board in all it glory!











The DDR4 kindly provided by Crucial!






Suited and booted and ready to paaaaaartaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!































Those DIMMs and this board=WIN.






In other news,the case structure is painted and just needs a clear,the sides and front need other stuff doing. Its coming together well but painting takes time that has been swallowed up on other projects. Still,the deadline is a way off yet!


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Mar 18, 2015)

Good news!
Noob? @ Bittech had a pair of 290's for sale and I try not to turn a good deal down,especially GPU's..


























The hardware needs to be blacked out before getting that all buttoned up but the block suits in shape,although i may swap the top out for an acetal one.











As for the kit....






See? Nothing special......


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Mar 31, 2015)

The slim EK 290 blocks,very nice indeed, I will have to use them more often I think.
















A fully parallel loop this time...because,you know....I can....

I will mention those EK AF fittings,If you are in the market for a matt finished,simple and clean looking fitting then these are for you.

The tray is finished in a dark gunmetal,a nice counterpoint to the frame panel inside which is a red marble effect (pics up later)......




​


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Apr 1, 2015)

Gunmetal and roiling blood,what a combo!









































Its tight in there,very tight.
Challenge accepted!


Chaos in Ceramite.....

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!​


----------

